

First official 27c3 videos online - seven
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2010/index.html

======
seven
Event overview:

<http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events.en.html>

Links to unedited stream dumps:

<http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Documentation>

